# SoS! Warning: The dma on your hard drive is turned off.

## Paradoxx

Hej jag har ett problem när jag bootat min dator så får jag deta mess 

******************************************************

* Warning: The dma on your hard drive is turned off. *

* This may really slow down the fsck process.        *

******************************************************

hur akteverar jag DMA?

lite info jag

Linux version 2.4.20 (root@paradoxx) (gcc version 3.2.2) #4 SMP Thu Apr 24 23:21:46 CEST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffec000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffec000 - 000000001ffef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffef000 - 000000001ffff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131052

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126956 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=linux ro root=343 hdd=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdd=ide-scsi

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1533.419 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3060.53 BogoMIPS

Memory: 514840k/524208k available (2041k kernel code, 8980k reserved, 664k data, 144k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000

CPU0: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 1800+ stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.39 usecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1533.4398 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 266.6851 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 2666851, slice: 1333425

CPU0<T0:2666848,T1:1333408,D:15,S:1333425,C:2666851>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0dc0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 00:04.0

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:04.3

PCI: Disabling Via external APIC routing

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

BlueZ Core ver 2.2 Copyright (C) 2000,2001 Qualcomm Inc

Written 2000,2001 by Maxim Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Starting kswapd

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver v1.1.22 [Flags: R/O]

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 21

VP_IDE: detected chipset, but driver not compiled in!

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd800-0xd807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd808-0xd80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

CMD680: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 60

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 01:05.0

CMD680: chipset revision 2

CMD680: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0x8000-0x8007, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0x8008-0x800f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hda: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: SAMSUNG SV0813H, ATA DISK drive

hdc: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8161B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-240B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hde: IC35L100AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide2 at 0x9400-0x9407,0x9002 on irq 11

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=9729/255/63

hdb: 156368016 sectors (80060 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=9733/255/63

blk: queue c042324c, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hde: 201045600 sectors (102935 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=199450/16/63, (U)DMA

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Enabling device 00:0b.0 (0004 -> 0007)

PCI: Assigned IRQ 5 for device 00:0b.0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xe0804000, 00:10:a7:14:23:e5, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected AMD 761 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: SAMSUNG   Model: CD-R/RW SW-240B   Rev: R403

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

es1371: version v0.30 time 23:24:03 Apr 24 2003

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20, 23:23:54 Apr 24 2003

PCI: Enabling device 00:0a.0 (0004 -> 0005)

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 00:0a.0

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 7 model 0x8064 found, IO at 0xa400-0xa41f, IRQ 10

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: v8(SigmaTel STAC9708)

emu10k1: SBLive! 5.1 card detected

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:09.0

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd400, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:09.0

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd000, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

bluetooth.c: USB Bluetooth support registered

usb.c: registered new driver bluetty

bluetooth.c: USB Bluetooth tty driver v0.13

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

BlueZ HCI USB driver ver 2.1 Copyright (C) 2000,2001 Qualcomm Inc

Written 2000,2001 by Maxim Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

usb.c: registered new driver hci_usb

BlueZ VHCI driver ver 1.1 Copyright (C) 2000,2001 Qualcomm Inc

Written 2000,2001 by Maxim Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

BlueZ HCI UART driver ver 2.0 Copyright (C) 2000,2001 Qualcomm Inc

Written 2000,2001 by Maxim Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

BlueZ L2CAP ver 2.1 Copyright (C) 2000,2001 Qualcomm Inc

Written 2000,2001 by Maxim Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

BlueZ SCO ver 0.3 Copyright (C) 2000,2001 Qualcomm Inc

Written 2000,2001 by Maxim Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

BNEP: BNEP2 ver 1.0

BNEP: Copyright (C) 2002 Inventel

BNEP: Written 2001,2002 by

BNEP: 	Clement Moreau <clement.moreau@inventel.fr> David Libault <david.libault@inventel.fr>

BNEP: Copyright (C) 2002 Maxim Krasnyanskiy <maxk@qualcomm.com>

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.3-1, assigned address 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.3-1.2, assigned address 3

bluetooth.c: found interrupt in

bluetooth.c: found bulk out

bluetooth.c: found bulk in

bluetooth.c: USB Bluetooth converter detected

bluetooth.c: Bluetooth converter now attached to ttyUB0 (or usb/ttub/0 for devfs)

bluetooth.c: usb_bluetooth_probe - improper number of endpoints. Bluetooth driver not bound.

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.3-1.3, assigned address 4

usb.c: USB device 4 (vend/prod 0x46d/0x850) is not claimed by any active driver.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:43) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

Adding Swap: 449780k swap-space (priority -1)

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4349  Thu Mar 27 19:00:02 PST 2003

i2c-core.o: i2c core module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.7 loaded

PCI: Enabling device 00:09.0 (0004 -> 0006)

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:04.3

saa7134[0]: found at 00:09.0, rev: 1, irq: 9, latency: 32, mmio: 0xe5800000

saa7134[0]: subsystem: 153b:1142, board: Terratec Cinergy 400 TV [card=8,autodetected]

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 00: 3b 15 42 11 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 10: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 20: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 30: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

tuner: chip found @ 0xc0

tuner: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles))

saa7134[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7134[0]: registered device vbi0

usb.c: registered new driver quickcam

bluetooth.c: usb_bluetooth_probe - improper number of endpoints. Bluetooth driver not bound.

quickcam: QuickCam USB camera found (driver version Quickcam USB $Date: 2003/02/24 08:25:27 $)

quickcam: Sensor VV6410 detected

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 45e1.

deta info är i från när jag kör dmesg

----------

## Jarjar

hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX

Hur man får det så att det körs innan "varningen", var den nu är vet jag inte, men prova rc-update add hdparm default till att börja med.

----------

